# Pigeon Air Travel



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Hello folks! Hope all are well. My beloved piggies are doing well. Pete, my hen, appears to be fine after a little scare when she lost use of her right wing. She is back to flying around and taking naps on my back while I watch TV. George, my male and Pete's mate, is doing well also. 

I have taken a new job in California (Orange County area) and will be moving from Washington DC during the next month or so. I am trying to figure out how to transport my birds to my new locale. I would make the cross country drive, but Pete gets agitated and motion sick during drives, even short ones. 

I am considering using one of the pet airlines, and wondered if anyone had any experience w/ air transport and pigeons. I will be nervous, not traveling w/ the birds, but a couple of the services have assured me that their attendants are good at calming the pets. 

As always, any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

I really dont know what to do  all i can think of is to get on a plane that alows pets  or you could drive
Im not sure if i helped but this is littrally my first reply on Pigeon biz
hope i helped


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Derrick...I'm in a bit of a rush right now so I can't go into detail, but you don't need to use a pet transport. They are very expensive and you can make arrangements yourself for about $85. Transports are $300. or more. American Airlines fly birds and you can Google their pet reservation line. You will find all you need to know there.
Jay3 and I have participated in transporting pigeons through them and it's very easy.
My tip is to find a flight that is direct or has no more than 1 stop.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's a number you can call for help at Continental
(800) 575-3335 

We have done this with a few birds cross country, and they arrived just fine. Usually they are brought in in the morning, to make their flight, and you pick them up that night.
You do need to use a pet carrier that they will tell you how to fix it up and what it needs to have.


----------



## WestofSummerville (Jun 10, 2012)

i agree with Charis
likee i saud first one


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay's right. It is Continental Airlines...not American Airlines.


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Wanted to thank everyone for their input and update you. I was able to carry on a small carrier w/ my feathered friends -- I flew on US Air/United. Per my DC/VA vet's suggestion, I gave them a few drops of Rescue Rememdy for Pets to calm their nerves (the product calms, but does not sedate pets). The pijjies were champs -- they relaxed during the flight, and did not make any noise (except one time Pete stepped on George's head and he protested). They are now comfortably adapting to their new place. I bought a cage that looks exactly like the one in which they lived in DC, and built Pete a new, wider perch that she loves.

Thank you all again for the input.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so glad to hear they did so well and are making the adjustment. The Rescue remedy is wonderful.

That had to be their BIGGEST FLYING ADVENTURE EVER (and they didn't even have to use their own wings)!


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Great*

That's great news! Usually birds would have a hard time with travel issues.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

dekebrent said:


> Wanted to thank everyone for their input and update you. I was able to carry on a small carrier w/ my feathered friends -- I flew on US Air/United. Per my DC/VA vet's suggestion, I gave them a few drops of Rescue Rememdy for Pets to calm their nerves (the product calms, but does not sedate pets). The pijjies were champs -- they relaxed during the flight, and did not make any noise (except one time Pete stepped on George's head and he protested). They are now comfortably adapting to their new place. I bought a cage that looks exactly like the one in which they lived in DC, and built Pete a new, wider perch that she loves.
> 
> Thank you all again for the input.


Glad to hear your trip went so well for you and your babies. I bet they are going to love all the that sunny weather!

I am going to be traveling next month with my pair and trying to decide between a 20 hour drive vs. flight. I've made the drive before and they did well, but I have only ever flown with my poddle at $200 round trip fee to put him under the seat inside the cabin. Would you fill me in on the details of your experience flying with your pair. 

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Beth,

I bought a small soft-sided carrier for my pijjies. I gave them drops of Rescue Remedy for Pets, a stress reliever (but not sedative) for a few days before the trip to calm them.

At the airport, I went to the counter with my luggage and the carrier. US Air/United allows small dogs, cats and birds as carry-ons. At this point, the agent was supposed to look at the carrier and charge me $125. However, the agent was so concerned about my big bags that they never asked me about my carry ons and sent me through.

At security, you can't send the birds through the x-ray, so TSA gave me an individual inspection (my other carry on bag went through x-ray). The individual inspection was easy -- I took the t-shirt off covering the carrier, the agents looked in, did not ask me to take either bird out, saw two pigeons looking at him w/ sweet faces, then told me I was all good.

On the plane, I put their carrier under the seat in front of me. I picked them up from time to time to check on them. Like I said, they were champs, and really did not make any noise -- not that they could have been heard over the plane's engines.

Let me know if you need more info ...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Derrick...that's great! I'm so glad it went well. Welcome to the west coast.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

That is absolutely amazing , *never* anywhere in the world did I think you would be permitted to carry on animals as " carry on " ........birds or otherwise .

I wish Australian  airline carriers were that relaxed .


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Darren - I was suprised by the carry on policy too. US Air allows small dogs, cats and birds.

Charis -- Thanks for the welcome. The transition has been aided by good weather here in Southern California.


----------

